# ,   ?

## Odo

> ... ,      .        .

  *nickeler*     . : " "  ,        ,   ,     ?

----------


## nickeler

, .       .  ,         .

----------


## Odo

> , .       .  ,         .

  ,   .       
 .

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Odo*, "** "
 !!

----------


## laithemmer

,

----------


## aneisha

,  
         ,   .
  ,    .
   ,

----------


## Odo

> ,  
>          ,   .   ,    .    ,

    ,     ,      ?   ,  ,     : " ",   " ".

----------


## aneisha

, ,        .     ,       .       - ,   .     ,       ,  ,        .   ?
    ,     .        ,        -    .    

> 

     .    .   . 
     ,     ,       .    .  .  ,  ,      ,    .         .     .    ,    .     - . ,      ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, :    .     .    ,        .      . 
   ,     ,    , ,   ...       .          -       ?    ,   "   ...   .

----------


## Odo

> , ,        .     ,       .       - ,   .     ,       ,  ,        .   ?
>     ,     .        ,        -    .

        ,    ,            ,    ,    ,      "".   ,   ,  "  ". 

> .    .   .      ,     ,       .    .  .  ,  ,      ,    .         .     .    ,    .     - . ,      ,  .

      ,       .    .  ,        :   ,   "".      .   

> ,     ,    , ,   ...       .          -       ?    ,   "   ...   .

        ? ,    :      ,     ,   .

----------


## aneisha

.       ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,      ,     ? ,     ,  .      ,   .   ,   .      "     "...    .   , ,  .      .    ,     ,   .      ,   .        .        .

----------


## Regen

"" ,    ,    ,   ,    .      ,  ,  "  "    ,  ,    ,    :,  ().  ᒺ "",  ,     .    ,     "".        .     !

----------


## Uksus

,   .   ...   ""  - ...    ( ,  )   ... ( ,   )) )

----------


## Regen

> ,   .   ...   ""  - ...    ( ,  )   ... ( ,   )) )

  ? 
 !

----------


## Uksus

))       .      ,       . ,  " "     ,            ...

----------


## Victorious

.   .  .    .

----------

> ,    ,            ,    ,    ,      "".   ,   ,  "  ".    ,       .    .  ,        :   ,   "".      . 
>       ? ,    :      ,     ,   .

  ϳ  ???  ?     ???    ?    ?        쳺       ???

----------


## nickeler

,     -    .     .

----------


## Regen

,     . , ...

----------

